# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  تهنئة بمناسبة عقد قران الاخ خالد كلنا نقدم التهاني والتبريكات

## GSM-AYA

بإسمي وإسم زملائي وأخواني الاداريين و المشرفين والاعضاء في المنتدى المغربي للمحمول 
نزف أجمل التهاني والتبريكات للاخ العزيز  خالد       khaledrepa
عضو مميز في قسم Z3x    
بمناسبة عقد قرانه الميمون 
وبهذه المناسبة السعيده يسرنا أن نبارك ونهني أخانا العزيز 
ونسأل الله أن يبارك له ويبارك عليها وأن يجمع بينهما في خير 
وأن يرزقهما الذرية الصالحة       عسى السعادة في حياتك تباريك 00 والحظ يضحك لك على طول دنياك

----------


## mohamed73

*الف مبروك حبيي خالد*

----------


## salihmob

الف مبروك يا غالي  وبيت مال وعيال

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا اخى عبدالرزاق 
الله يبارك فيكم جميعا وشكرا لكم.

----------


## امير الصمت

الف مبروك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Fannan1

الف الف مبروك اخي

----------


## khaled_moon

ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  عقبال الأولاد.

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory



----------


## seffari

الف مبروك  الف مبروك   الف مبروك  الف مبروك

----------


## salinas

*الف مبروك  خالد* بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

الف مبروك 
اخى الكريم

----------


## EZEL

*الف الف مبروك يا أخي خالد . عذرا عالتأخير ولكن لم أكن أستطع التصفح*

----------

